# wcdma or 3g



## المهندس احمد شحيمي (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا .
ان شاء الله سوف اطرح امور تتعلق بتقنية 3g(wcdma) 
وساكون على تواصل مع المهتمين بهذه التقنية 

سائلين المولى التوفيق


----------



## HSPA (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## aseel-60 (16 مارس 2011)

*انترنيت*

شكرا على المعلومات
نتمنى المزيد
تحياتي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حشكموت (18 مارس 2011)

جميل ارجو المزيد


----------



## deyasty (24 مارس 2011)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير يا هندسه 

وبصراحه انا شغال مشروع تخرج wcdma

وياريت لو تساعدني ف الموضوع


----------



## deyasty (24 مارس 2011)

*طلب مسااااااااااعدة*

لك كل الشكر والتقدير يا هندسه 

وبصراحه انا شغال مشروع تخرج wcdma

وياريت لو تساعدني ف الموضوع


----------

